# Need to replace starter rope Ryobi ry30550



## Tdawg1215 (Aug 31, 2011)

I need to replace the starter rope on my Ryobi ry30550 but I can't get the clutch assembly apart.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

go to this web site, there is a video on how to repair the starter. probably better than us trying to describe it. 

www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-ry30550-string-trimmer-and-brushcutter-parts-c-7931_15633_15690.html


----------

